
Electric cars cost double the price of other cars on the market today - clouddrover
https://www.jato.com/electric-cars-cost-double-the-price-of-other-cars-on-the-market-today/
======
sfgweilr4f
Can someone who knows the numbers better do a calculation of 5 or 10 years of
owning such a vehicle? I don't think the purchase price alone is actually that
useful when comparing.

I'm sensing the maintenance/consumables will be less and this needs to be
factored in. eg fuel, fluids of a gasoline vs non-existence of those in the
electric. Charging costs(?)

I don't own a EV so I'm curious. Right now a EV is a lot more expensive but my
preliminary costing shows that once you factor in consumables and maintenance
the EV looks a lot better.

~~~
Jamwinner
Thats the thing, ev's have fluids too. Coolant? Yup. Brake fluid? Youbetcha.
Differential oil? Yessiree. While the fluids last longer due to the lack of
combustion byproducts, they are still present, and require regular service. As
will brakes, wheel bearings, tires, and glass. The whole EV's are Simple meme
needs to die.

To answer your question, i think it will be a wash. Many cars will go far
without any major service, while some will require amazingly expensive
overhaul. Pretty much the same as ICE. The fuel costs don't seem to make up
for the inital outlay just yet, and long term reliability data is just
starting to exist for the new breed of full-feature EVs.

------
maxharris
The fact that electric cars are now 1.9% of the market is astounding! That's a
lot of cars!

As the article states, these cars are expensive _in the short term_. But the
technology adoption curve applies here, too. The early adopters that are
buying right now are paying for the capacity to make future electric cars at
lower prices.

